# Pasty vent



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I noticed last week that Pearl had quite a pasty vent. I cleaned her up as best I could and made a vet appointment for her.
She hasn't lost any weight (Been weighing her every day), and she certainly has not lost any energy or spunkiness, eats and drinks like normal.
The vet couldn't find anything wrong after a full examination, and two different fecal smears.
She said that it could simply be an imbalance of bacteria, and suggested that I "treat" her with ACV. She gave me printed instructions on how to do this.
I'm using Brags ACV with "the mother", giving her a dose of 1tsp/2cups of water. She also suggested I do this with the rest of the flock a few times a week. (Pearl has been seperated from the flock, into her own hospital cage)

We have a follow up visit next week. She does seem to be a bit better now, but I'm wondering if there is anything else that I should be asking the vet to test for?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's a good idea to give your budgies ACV regularly anyway. 
I'm not sure of anything else you can ask them to check for and if she seems to be improving then it might not be needed to have anymore tests right now.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Therm!

2 days ago I switched her OFF of the Roudybush pellets, and i've just been giving her dry seed (not even sprouted). This also seemed to help a lot too. Her poop used to be soft and brown, much like the pellets themselves, which in turn would get stuck to her vent feathers.

Since the switch back to seed, her poops have gone back to what a normal budgie poop would look like, and they aren't sticking to her vent at all.

It makes me wonder why the pellets would have such an effect?


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

That is not good. The vent must be kept clean and not clogged for health reasons. Just try to keep it clean and see a vet if that may help you.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Birdmanca said:


> That is not good. The vent must be kept clean and not clogged for health reasons. Just try to keep it clean and see a vet if that may help you.


We've already been for a vet visit last week, and have a follow up visit next Wed. evening.

She's doing much better now, no more pasting and everything looks clean...with the exception of some leftover yellow stained feathers.

I'll keep you all posted after her follow up visit, but for now I'm really happy to see the improvement already!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, we went for her two week checkup at the vet last night, and I'm happy! There is no more pasting, and everything looks and sounds good.

The only thing the vet was concerned about was her weight, she needs to put on a few more grams. She's 32 right now.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so glad that Pearl is doing better! That's great news


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Pearl is doing much better now. :hug:

It's good to use the ACV on a regular basis, as a natural probiotic, many of us do and I'm glad your vet recommended it to you. :thumbsup:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------

